# How to sub 1 your H Perm



## Kaozty (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 15, 2013)

1:15

that intro.


----------



## Kaozty (Mar 15, 2013)

@ben1996123 
I don't get it.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice another Kaozty video!
I love your fingertricks!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 15, 2013)

Kaozty said:


> @ben1996123
> I don't get it.



the tutorial starts at 1:15, the intro was silly.


----------



## emolover (Mar 15, 2013)

Do people actually need a tutorial for sub 1ing the most sub 1able perm?


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 15, 2013)

H is actually my favorite. I can't sub 1 it but im close.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well edited video!


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 15, 2013)

DOUBLEFLICK FOREVER


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2013)

6 minute H-perm tutorial


----------



## applemobile (Mar 15, 2013)

Pleez do one how to sub one Sune next.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 15, 2013)

Sub 1 G Perms?


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 15, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Sub 1 G Perms?



He already made a tutorial on these )


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 16, 2013)

sub 1 n perm pleez


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 6 minute H-perm tutorial


Seems pretty legit!


----------



## Kaozty (Mar 16, 2013)

guys, I know this is pretty weird,
sub 1 tutorial on a 6 min vid,
I'm trying to add comedy on a tutorial,
cause just only tutorials are too boring now a days and mainstream,
suggestions are welcome.

@uniacto 
sub 1 Gs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zYQv0uZD8s


----------



## teller (Mar 16, 2013)

I enjoyed it...and not for the H-Perm.

Although the OH you showed was slick...alg?


----------



## Kaozty (Mar 16, 2013)

@teller,
so you may suggest I stick with the comedy style? (with improvements in the future, and some suggested me that shorter intro and outro will be better.)

algo on OH: L R U2 L' R' F' B' U2 F B


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2013)

What did I just watch? XD


----------



## Kaozty (Mar 16, 2013)

@Dene,
you son of a bieber, don't you know you just watched a very serious tutorial?


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 26, 2013)

Great ! I wanna see the director's cut, now !


----------



## supercubejunky (Mar 26, 2013)

huh this looks very interesting. i might give how you do it a try. I always use my left hand for m slices the ring finger for the first and then the middle finger for the m2 if im doing m2, always room for improvement tho


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2013)

M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 is the best alg for OH.


----------

